
SELinux Has a UI Problem - swingthesickle
https://dev.to/goober99/selinux-has-a-ui-problem-4knj
======
technofiend
I'm sorry this just reads as someone who doesn't understand that SELinux
controls almost everything on a box when enabled. Of course you look in its
reports when things fail, particularly if it's permission denied or any other
denial. This is the modern day equivalent of "they recommended I just chmod
everything 777 or run it all as root, but no, I powered through even though it
was hard." SELinux is obtuse but it's not difficult once you learn the
patterns.

------
Not_a_pizza
It would be nice if the article writer realized that SELinux was not
responsible for the specific error that was being displayed. Additionally,
anyone that does linux should know that a permission error is either file
system perms or selinux 9 times out of 10.

